# Elektroinstallation



## waldy (9 November 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
wenn ich möchte in Wohnung mit 6 Zimmer neue Leitung für jede Zimmer verlegen und dafür neue Sicherungen ( LS) einbauen lassen.

- Ist das Richtig, wenn ihc für jefde Zimmer ( für Licht und Steckdosen) eine LS  16 A nehme und welche durchnit in KW muss man heute nach Vorschriften rechen 2- 3 oder  5 KWt pro Zimmer ?

- Und reicht Kabel mit Querschnit 1,5 mm oder brauche schon 2,5 mm ,bei Kabellänger -von Verteiler bis letzte Steckdose - 25 Meter .

- Und welche Sicherung passt für Obengenante Querschnit von Kabel- 10, 13 oder 16 A für pro Zimmer ?
gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (9 November 2005)

Hallo Waldy, sieh mal hier nach:

http://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/html/technikredaktion/17AAUSST.pdf

Zur Frage 1,5mm² oder 2,5mm²: Bis Mitte der 90er Jahre stand in den entsprechenden Tabellenbüchern bei 2-Leiterbelastung und 1,5mm² ein 13A LS-Schalter, aber mit dem Hinweis "Bis zur endgültigen Festlegung ist weiterhin die Absicherung mit 16A statthaft" (oder so ähnlich). Mittlerweile steht dort wieder 16A ohne Einschränkung, wahrscheinlich hat man sich bei der Harmonisierung nicht durchsetzen können. Bei Deiner maximalen Leitungslänge von 25m kannst Du eine NYM-J 3x1,5 bedenkenlos mit 16A absichern. Die 13A Automaten sind eigentlich auch mehr oder weniger aus den Herstellerprogrammen geflogen, ganz abgesehen von den Preisen dafür...

Aus der Praxis würde ich eher empehlen, Licht und Steckdosenkreis zu trennen, z.B. einen Lichtstromkreis für Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer und einen Steckdosenkreis für Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer.


----------



## waldy (10 November 2005)

Hi, 
Danke für die Antwort,
also praktisch für beide Querschnitten 1,5 mm und 2,5 mm passt eine LS mit 16 A.
Und darf am für jede Zimmer eingene LS 16 A für Licht und steckdose einbauen?
 Oder muss man unbedingt Licht und Steckdosen trennen mit eigenem Stromkreis?

waldy


----------



## e4sy (10 November 2005)

Moin Waldy!

Wenn du mit 16A absicherst, ist die 2,5 mm² Variante überdimensioniert (behlate die kosten im auge)
2,5 mm² legst du normal zum Herd etc. Dieser wird dann aber auch mit 32A abgesichert (oder?)

und die trennung der Licht und Steckdosen hat den votreil, dass es im zimmer hell bleibt, wenn du an der steckdose mist machst (kurzschluss) oder was umverdrahten willst.

Und den FI nicht vergessen! 500mA für die Wohnräume, 30mA fürs Badezimmer!

Viel Spaß


----------



## knabi (10 November 2005)

Ach ja, hatte ich noch vergessen, danke, e4sy  :wink: . Seit 2 Jahren ist der FI Pflicht für das gesamte Bad, also auch die Beleuchtung, bis dahin war er nur für Steckdosen vorgeschrieben. Ausgenommen sind nur noch fest(!) angeschlossene Warmwasserbereiter, also Boiler oder Durchlauferhitzer.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 November 2005)

Hallo Knabi,

wie kommt man an diese Infos?





> Hallo Waldy, sieh mal hier nach:
> 
> http://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/html/technikredaktion/17AAUSST.pdf
> 
> Zur Frage 1,5mm² oder 2,5mm²: Bis Mitte der 90er Jahre stand in den entsprechenden



pt


----------



## knabi (10 November 2005)

Google   !

Ansonsten stehen die aber in den einschlägigen Tabellenbüchern mehr oder weniger ausführlich beschrieben. Ich war nur zu faul, die Seite zu scannen, außerdem ist das ja auch immer ein Problem mit dem Urheberrecht  :?.


----------



## waldy (10 November 2005)

"Und den FI nicht vergessen! 500mA für die Wohnräume, 30mA fürs Badezimmer! "- kann ich einfach eine allgemine FI nach zuleitung mit 30 ma. einbauen lassen für ganze Haus?

- und ist das Vorschrieften für Steckdosen und Licht einzige LS einrichten, oder auf meine Wunsch, ich kann auf eine LS Lcht und Steckdosen anschliessen, ist das nicht gegen Vorschrieften?
gruß waldy


----------



## HDD (10 November 2005)

Hallo Waldy,
also ein Badezimmer ist nach VDE 0100 Teil 701 in Bereiche aufgeteilt 
0 ,  1 , 2 , und 3 in diesen Bereichen sind unterschiedliche Geräte und Schutzmaßmahmen zugelassen wenn du hier was genaueres wissen willst frage einfach. Aber in der Praxis wird immer ein Fi 30mA  eingesetzt .
Beleuchtung und Steckdosen kann man getrennt oder gemeinsam absichern das macht jeder anders überlege was für deine Wohnung sinnvoll ist und entscheide danach. Und noch kurz zum Fi-Schutz allgemein inzwischen verwenden viele Installatuere für die Gesamte Wohneinheit Fi-Schutzschalter 30mA es werden meistens zwei Stück eingestzt 40A/30mA
4 polig um bei einem defekt nicht die ganze Wohnung auszuschalten.


MFG
HDD


----------



## waldy (10 November 2005)

Hi

"Fi-Schutzschalter 30mA es werden meistens zwei Stück eingestzt 40A/30mA "- mit 30 mA ist klar.
aber warum zwei IF Schalter?

Z.B. eine Fi für Erdgeschoss und zweite für Erste Stock?
Oder wie muste es aussehen?

gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (10 November 2005)

Es muß gar nicht, macht aber Sinn, wenn Du Dir vorstellst, daß ein defektes Gerät die gesamte Wohnung abschaltet, und dann such mal...

Wie die Zuordnung aussieht, muß man selber festlegen. Viele Kunden möchten z.B. im Kinderzimmer einen FI.

Vorschrift ist der FI für Bad, für Außensteckdosen und für so interessante Sachen wie Pool oder Ställe  :lol:


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2005)

Nachdem wir erst vor kurzem wieder einen Stromunfall mit Überlebendem (Dank FI?) in der Firma hatten, plane ich bei meinem eigenen Wohnhausbau einen FI für jedes Stockwerk. Ein 4 poliger FI mit 40A Nennstrom kostet kaum mehr als ein 2 poliger mit 25A, es spricht also (fast) gar nichts dagegen, ein ganzes Stockwerk darüber laufen zu lassen. Ich möchte mir nicht mein ganzes Leben lang vorwerfen müssen, einen Menschen auf dem Gewissen zu habe nur weil ich 100 Euro gespart habe.


----------



## e4sy (11 November 2005)

huhu waldy!

klar kannst du auch die ganze wohnung mit 30mA FI absichern, nur bedenke das ein Herd nach einer gewissen betriebsdauer schon mehr als 30mA kriechströme aufweisen kann... D.h. du muss jedesmal beim kochen jemanden an den FI stellen 

Mach es wie jeder anständige elektriker und sichere die wohnräume mit 500mA und das bad mit 30mA!

FRAG NICH, MACH EINFACH :lol:


----------



## HDD (11 November 2005)

Hallo e4sy,
wie kommst du darauf das man einen E-Herd nicht über einen
30mA Fi betreiben kann und wo hast du das mit dem 500mA FI her.
Ich habe noch nie eine Wohnung mit einem 500MA Fi gesehen und kenne
auch keinen Installteur der sowas macht sag mir mal in welcher VDE
das stehen soll bzw. was ein so hoher FI bewirken soll.
Und selbst Durchlauferhitzer werden über FI 30mA betrieben ohne Probleme. Noch zur Anmerkung habe mal E-Installateur gelernt und war auch mehrere Jahre im E-Groshandel tätig Verkauf und technische Beratung , und in all diesen Jahren habe ich nicht einen einzigen 500 mA
Fi verkauft leider den die sind sehr teuer und werden nur in Sonderfällen eingesetzt.


----------



## knabi (11 November 2005)

Natürlich KANN man einen Herd über einen 30mA-FI betreiben, aber was e4sy meinte: ein Herd hat - als wärmeerzeugendes Gerät - zulässige erhöhte Ableitströme. Das kann schon mal zu Fehlauslösungen des FIs führen, da ja eventuell noch andere Wärmeerzeuger (oder auch Schaltnetzteile) mit an dem FI hängen. Die Ableitströme summieren sich, und der FI löst aus - sehr ärgerlich, wenn man dann im Dunkeln steht.


Für den 500mA-FI gibt es keine Vorschrift, er macht aber Sinn für den Brandschutz. Unvollständige Körper- oder Erdschlüsse werden durch die fließenden Fehlerströme erkannt, der FI löst aus und verhindert damit einen Schwelbrand. Diese Maßnahme wird durchaus des Öfteren eingesetzt. Allerdings sollte der 500mA-FI selektiv sein.


----------



## smoe (11 November 2005)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das in AT 30mA für alles vorgeschrieben ist. Und stellt euch vor wir haben auch E-Herde bei uns die funktionieren.  

smoe


----------



## Atlantik (11 November 2005)

Hallo Waldy!

@HDD


> Ich habe noch nie eine Wohnung mit einem 500MA Fi gesehen und kenne auch keinen Installteur der sowas macht


Da hast du aber noch nicht in viele Sicherungskästen hineingeschaut. Früher war es Gang und Gebe  "Null-Fünfer-FIs" einzubauen, da die 30mA-FIs gerade bei älteren Installationen viel zu häufig auslösten.
Übrigens sind die 0,5A billiger als die 30mA-Variante (zumindest bei uns).
http://katalog.hager.de/default?ni=1197697&ci=2&app=Catal&pr=92364


Weiter oben stand auch mal was von Herd anschließen ....
Nimm dafür 3 Stück 16A Sicherungen, keine 32A!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du keine Großküche installieren willst.

Es wäre auch nicht gegen die Vorschrift, alle Stromkreise in der Wohnung auf einen LS zu legen. Nur davon wollen wir wohl mal abraten.
Ich denke Steckdosen und Licht getrennt ist schon ganz ok. 
An jeden LS mit 16A kannst du ca. 3,6KW anschließen.
Da kannst du dir ja ungefähr ausrechnen, wieviele du benötigst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HDD (12 November 2005)

Hallo Atlantik,
ich kenne so gut wie jede Firma im E-Installationsbereich in meiner Stadt
und habe auch intensiv mit Ihnen zusammen gearbeitet . Darüber hinaus
habe ich über 10 Jahre als Installateur gearbeitet und in dieser Zeit habe ich keine solche Installation gesehen. Den einzigen Grund für solch hohe
FI ist der Brandschutz wie auch Knabi erwähnt hat hier gibt es sogar eine
VDE für Feuergefährdete Bereiche aber auch hier war ein 300mA Fi vorgeschrieben. Es kann natürlich sein , daß hier Regional die Installateure
so was machen ob das sinn macht oder nicht . Dann hat Knabi noch einen
wichtigen Punkt erwähnt nämlich Selektivität der Fi 500mA zu 30mA
den bei einem auftretenden Fehler der in der Größenordnung des Vorgeschalteten Fi ist lösen beide aus.
Und zu den Preisen da die 30mA Veriante am heufigsten Verkauft wird gibt
es hier Sondernetto-Preise und die 300-500mA werden Brutto - Rabatt gerechnet also kosten die viel mehr. 
HDD


----------



## e4sy (12 November 2005)

servus!

sorry, hab mich vertan... 
500mA gibts zwar, aber ich meinte 300mA für Wohnräume!   :roll:


----------



## knabi (12 November 2005)

Also die Preisunterschiede sind so dolle nicht, hab' gerade mal bei meinem Großhandel geschaut - 0,03/40A 4polig Marken-FI kostet genauso viel wie der 0,3/40A 4polig und 0,5/40A 4polig. 
ABER: Die kurzzeitverzögerte Ausführung 300mA für die selektive Abschaltung kostet ca. das Doppelte


----------



## Oberchefe (12 November 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, warum wegen eines funktionierenden Herdes der FI auslösen soll. In Heizungsnähe kein Wasser oder dergleichen. Lediglich in der Industrie ist der Einsatz eines FI's wegen der vielen Netzfilter für Servos und FUs problematisch. Waschmaschinen dagegen kommen im schlimmsten Fall auf höchstens 1mA Fehlerstrom. Es gibt genügend Häuser mit nur einem FI mit 30mA für's ganze Haus, ohne daß er unberechtigt auslöst. Manche Elektriker wissen halt immer noch nicht wie sie den Nulleiter anschließen müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Achtung inTT Netzen wird man wohl die max. zulässige Berührungsspannung nicht mit einem FI >30mA einhalten können!
Deshalb immer FI <= 30mA in TT Netzen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## MSB (12 November 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung inTT Netzen wird man wohl die max. zulässige Berührungsspannung nicht mit einem FI >30mA einhalten können!
> Deshalb immer FI <= 30mA in TT Netzen.
> Gruß Peter



Maximaler Erdungswiderstand bei:

FI 30mA = 1,6 kOhm
FI 300mA = 166 Ohm
FI 500mA = 100 Ohm

R= 50V / Auslösestrom FI

50V = Maximal Zulässige Berührungsspannung im Wohnbereich

Also wenigstens bis zum 300mA kann es eigentlich fast keine Probleme geben,
denn ein Erdungswiderstand von 100 Ohm wäre schon Grottenschlecht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Hallo,

in TT Netzen ist ein Erdungswiderstand von einigen 100 Ohm keine seltenheit! Erst seit einigen Jahren ist ein Fundamenterder Pflicht.
In älteren Anlagen wird der Erder oftmals durch einen Banderder, Tiefenerder oder (jetzt nicht mehr erlaubt) duch die Hauptwasserleitung erzeugt. Dann hängt der Erdungswiderstand sehr stark von der Entfernung
zum EVU Trafo, vom der Beschaffenheit des Erdbodens und von der Erdfeuchtigkeit ab. Deshalb wird im TT Netz so gut wie immer <=30mA
eingesetzt.
In Netzen mit PEN (TN Netz) ist es ja richtig, dass ein Erdungswiderstand >100 Ohm 
sehr schlecht ist!
Schönen Sonntag und Gruß
Peter


----------



## HDD (13 November 2005)

Hallo ,
wobei man sagen muss, daß TT-Netze in Wohngebieten selten sind .
Aber wir sind eigentlich total abgekommen vom Thema.
Wie sollte eine Zeitgemäße E-Installation aussehen?
Also ich habe meist die einzelnen Zimmer zu einem Stromkreis zusammen
gefasst weil so der ganze Raum Spannungslos gemachte werden kann z.B.
für Renovierungen Tapezieren usw. Natürlich alle größeren Verbraucher extra Stromkreis und zwei Fi 30mA  in die UV. Die Küche bekommt hier natürlich mindestens 2-3 Stromkreise plus Geschirrspüler und der Herd
3X16A ja wieso eigentlich 32A hat der eine Großküche ? Im Bad zusätzlichen Potausgleich Telefon in  Flur und Wohn-Kinderzimmer,
TV in Schlaf-Wohn-Kinderzimmer. Steckdosen in absprache mit Kunden
Hab ich was vergessen?

MFG
HDD


----------



## waldy (13 November 2005)

Hi HDD,
ja, ich würde sagen, sehr Gut erklärt.

Aber immer eine Frage,
du hast geschrieben:
" Im Bad zusätzlichen Potausgleich "

Wie muste es aussehen?
Muss man eine Extra Leitung 4 mm von Verteiler in Bad ziehen und wohin muss man das anschliessen i Bad?
gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

In der VDE 0100 Teil 701 wird ein zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich für fremde leitfähige Teile in Räumen mit Dusche oder Badewanne gefordert. In der Praxis heißt das, daß alle leitfähigen Teile, die die Grenze des Bads überschreiten, mit einem PA-Leiter 4mm² untereinander verbunden und dann zusätzlich mit der PE-Schiene der E-Verteilung oder der Hauptpotentialschiene verbunden werden. Das gilt unabhängig davon, ob diese Teile bereits in den Hauptpotentialausgleich außerhalb des Bads einbezogen wurden.
Also: Alle metallischen Leitungen (Wasser, Warmwasser, Gas, Heizung) einbeziehen. 
NICHT MEHR gefordert wird das Einbeziehen der metallenen Duschtasse/Badewanne bzw. metallischer Abflüsse. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, es ist nicht verboten, nur nicht mehr gefordert.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Hallo nochmal,
es stimmt nicht, dass es TT Netze nur selten in Wohngebieten gibt. Ca 40% in Deutschland sind TT und es werden immer mehr, da viele VNB von TN auf TT umstellen, sobald etwas an den Anlagen geändert wird oder neu gebaut wird. Im Umland von Hamburg gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten TT Netze.
Deshalb ist es sehr gefährlich einfach zu Sagen das ein  Fi >30mA in Ordnung ist. Die Abschaltbedingungen müssen auch immer Messtechnisch nachgewiesen werden!
Gruß Peter


----------



## waldy (13 November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe in Buch
"Prüfungsfrage Praxis Elektrotechnik" ( habe   bei Ebay gekauft) auch was gefunden, 
obwohl da steht nicht viel drin, aber folgendes habe ich gefunden:
---------------------------
Frage-" Welche Stromkreise der Wohnungsinstallation sind zusätzlich durch Fehlerstrom - Schutzschalter zu schützen?"
Antwort-" Der Nenfehlerstrom der Schutzeinrichtung darf höchsten I n = 30 mA betragen."
----------------------------------
Und da steht nichts über 500 mA als zulässige FI Schalter.

gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Hallo Waldy, nochmal: Ein 300mA oder 500mA FI sind *keine* Vorschrift, sie verbessern aber den Schutz der Wohnung, indem sie den Schutz vor Bränden erhöhen. Für den Personenschutz sind ausschließlich FIs mit =< 30mA Fehlerstrom zulässig. Gefordert werden 30mA-FIs in der Wohnungsinstallation fürs Bad sowie für Außensteckdosen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Hallo Knabi,

also warum nicht auch in TN Netzen FI <=30mA: Schützt vor Brand und schützt das Leben!! Im TT Netz wirst Du mit >= 30mA nicht immer die Abschaltbedingungen einhalten können.
Aber für beide Netze gilt lieber nur < 30mA durch den Körper als 500mA.

500mA 99% Tod!


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Das stimmt schon, aber auch ein 30mA-FI garantiert nicht das Überleben bei Berührung einer stromführenden Leitung. Und 30mA als Haupt-FI in einem Haus beispielsweise wären mir, ehrlich gesagt, zu wenig. Dann lieber mehrere Gruppen FIs. Aber das ist eben alles Geschmackssache, da keine Vorschrift...


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Natürlich garantiert ein 30mA FI nicht das Überleben bei einem Stromunfall, aber es ist sicherer als ein 300mA. Nicht umsonst wird für Bad und Außenbereiche <=30 mA gefordert!

Was Vorschrift ist sagen Dir die TAB der EVU's. Und da steht bei TT Netz garantiert FI <= 30mA für die gesamte Anlage. Ob 1 FI oder 10 ist dabei egal. Ich habe in meinem Haus auch 3 x 30mA verbaut. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Was TT-Netze betrifft, halte ich mich jetzt mal zurück, da müßte ich erst nachschlagen. Wenn Du das sagst, OK, Du wirst Dich damit ja beschäftigt haben. Hier in Berlin / Brandenburg habe ich bis jetzt aber noch kein TT-Netz bei Hausanschlüssen gesehen, auch Netzerweiterungen oder Umbauten (Freileitung->Erdkabel) werden hier nach wie vor im guten, alten TN-C Netz ausgeführt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Hallo,
nur zum Beispiel: Thüringen ist dabei von TN auf TT umzustellen.
Die EVU's haben es eben einfacher wenn sie die Erdung dem Endverbraucher aufdrücken. Sie müssen dan nurnoch einen N und keinen PEN liefern. Und sin dann nicht mehr für die PE Lieferung verantwortlich.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht den Schlauen rauslassen, aber TT ist in Deutschland wirklich nicht selten. Es ist in meinen Augen auch das sicherste von den beiden Netzen. PEN Bruch in der Hausanschlußleitung im TN Netz kann tötlich sein.
Also bis dann.

Peter


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Gehört habe ich davon auch mal letztens bei einem VDE-Seminar. Klingt logisch, daß das EVU die Verantwortung (und Kosten) dem Kunden aufdrückt. Deshalb ist es natürlich umso wichtiger, das Gebäude vernünftig zu erden, um eben bei einer PEN-Unterbrechung zu verhindern, daß metallische Geräte und Rohre mit einem Mal unter Spannug stehen - egal, ob TN-C oder TT-Netz.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Bei einer Unterbrechung des N's im TT Netz kannst Du nie Spannung auf den Gehäusen der Geräte oder auf der Wasserleitung oder Heizungsrohren bekommen, da de PE nicht mit dem N verbunden ist.
Im TN Netz wird der PEN in der Regel zwar mit in den Potentialausgleich einbezogen und in den letzten Jahren auch mit Fundamenterder, Banderder oder Tiefenerder zusätzlich gestützt aber trotzdem ist hier die Gefahr das alle geerdeten Teile Spannung führen sehr groß. Das Erdreich
ist eben nicht aus Kupfer und deshalb ist der Erdungswiderstand dann zu hoch, um den Strom der angeschlossenen Verbraucher zu übernehmen.
Also Spannung auf dem PE! Das bei TT wie TN einige Verbraucher durch Überspannung sterben ist klar, aber es gibt keinen Toten!
Gruß Peter


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich rede hier über das TN-C-Netz!  :wink: Beim TT-Netz gibt's natürlich keinen PEN.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Ja ich auch, ich schreibe nur TN weils einfacher ist. TN-C heist ja terra-neutral combined ( oder so ähnlich) also mit einem PEN. 
Das ändert aber nichts ander Sache. Abedr Du hast Recht ich soolte richtig Schreiben TN-C Netz.
Gruß Peter


----------



## waldy (16 November 2005)

Hallo,
knabi hat folgendes geschrieben:

"daß alle leitfähigen Teile, die die Grenze des Bads überschreiten, mit einem PA-Leiter 4mm² untereinander verbunden "

aber die Frage- wie muss man die leitfähige teile verbinden?

Z.B. in Schaltschrank normaleweise für PE Leitung ist schon eine Stelle vorgesehen.

Aber wie sieht Praktisch mit Bads? Mit Metallschelle verbunden oder eine Schraube an Röhre einschweissen ( aber einschweissen an Röhre ist Schlechte Idee).

also, wie muss man und mit was in Bade die Teile zusammen verbinden?

gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

> Mit Metallschelle verbunden oder eine Schraube an Röhre einschweissen



Du mußt ein Loch bohren und ein vernünftiges Gewinde schneiden 
zB. M5 oder M6.

Zum Abdichten gibt es dafür extra Gummischeiben beim
Gas-Wasser-Großhandel oder im OBI

Gruß


----------



## waldy (16 November 2005)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort,
aber was ist mit Wasserleitung und Gasleitung,
da kann man keine Löch bohren, wie muss man die Röhre mit schine verbinden?

gruß waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2005)

Hallo,
da gibt es Schellen, schau mal in private Häuser, da gibt es manchmal überhaupt keine Erdung im Bad, ich finde ein FI Schutzschalter deckt vieles ab (meine private Meinung), wenn man die VDE radikal anwenden würde, könnte man 99,9% der Firmen und privat Haushalte dicht machen, es ist teilweise nicht machbar und bezahlbar, wie jeder damit umgeht :?:  :?:


----------



## knabi (16 November 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt ein Loch bohren und ein vernünftiges Gewinde schneiden
> zB. M5 oder M6.
> 
> Zum Abdichten gibt es dafür extra Gummischeiben beim
> ...



Sehr witzig. Für den Anschluß an die Rohrleitungen nimmt man entweder spezielle Erdungsschellen, die auf die Rohrnenngröße abgestimmt sind, oder Erdungsbandschellen, die man für mehrere Rohrgrößen verwenden kann. Wichtig ist, daß vor dem Anbringen der Schelle die Rohroberfläche gereinigt und gegebenenfalls von Farbe, Rost etc. befreit wird.

Ob man den zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich macht oder nicht, muß jeder selbst entscheiden, schließlich ist die VDE ja kein Gesetzt. Fakt ist nur, wenn einmal was passiert, und der Gutachter feststellt, daß kein ZPA ausgeführt wurde, dann gibt's massive Probleme für den Errichter der Anlage. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn das Bad neu gemacht wird, ist ja nun der ZPA das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Hallo Knabi,
ich bin nicht der "Gast" mit den Löchern!!! Ich bin auch für Schellen und Potentialausgleich!! Und für FI <=30mA!!!!!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Also wir machen immer ein Gewinde damit der Potentialausgleich
noch näher an die Erdung kommt kann das leider noch nicht ganz genau erklären bin erst im zweiten Jahr als Elektriker.

So hat es mir mein Geselle erklärt bzw gesagt. 

Gruß Totti


----------



## knabi (16 November 2005)

Wohin bohrst Du denn Dein Gewinde? Ins Wasserrohr :lol: ? Deshalb auch die Gummischeibe, um das Ganze wieder abzudichten, oder wie? :? Ich wüßte in einem Bad keine Stelle, an der ein Gewindeschneiden sinnvoll wäre. Allenfalls vielleicht noch irgend ein Teil der Vorwandinstallation, aber das ist eben kein leitfähiges Teil, welches die Raumgrenze überschreitet, und braucht deshalb nicht in den ZPA einbezogen zu werden.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

> Wohin bohrst Du denn Dein Gewinde? Ins Wasserrohr Deshalb auch die Gummischeibe



Ja genau so macht das mein Geselle. 
Er möchte das die Erdung auch über das Medium Wasser erfolgt.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht immer alles weil diese Aufgaben macht er alleine.
Ich bin für das Grobe sagt er immer und dabei soll man was lernen   

Gruß Totti


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2005)

Hallo,
entweder will uns jemand hopp nehmen, oder.. na dann mach deinem Gesellen den Vorschlag Blechtreibschrauben zu verwenden (spart das Gewindeschneidem). Also gewindeschneiden kann man nur in den alten Gußabwasserrohen, oder in den Eisenzollrohren, hab ich nicht ausprobiert aber die Wandstärke müßte es hergeben, ansonsten mal bei der Firma Pfusch und Co vorbeischau (ehemals Not und Elend).


----------



## smoe (16 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau so macht das mein Geselle.
> Er möchte das die Erdung auch über das Medium Wasser erfolgt.
> Gruß Totti



Hat er dich auch schon mal um einen Kübel voll Starkstrom geschickt?....
So ein Schwachsinn.
smoe


----------



## waldy (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
wo muss man Potenzialausgleich schine einbauen in Bad?
Jetzt in Bad ganze Putz ist ab, und kommz neue Wanne rein.
Mussman erst Schine einbauen und Putz drauf machen oder wie Richtig muss man einbauen das?
gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (17 November 2005)

Normalerweise brauchst Du keine Schiene im Bad. Einfach eine Leitung 4 oder 6 mm² von der Unterverteilung (oder der Hauptpotentialschiene) ziehen und über alle Anschlußpunkte an Rohren usw. durchschleifen. Wenn Du unbedingt willst, nimmst Du eine Mini-PA-schiene für die Abzweigdose und setzt irgendwo (oben bei ca 2,30m oder unten bei ca. 30cm) eine Abzweigdose dafür.


----------



## waldy (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
folgende Frage,
in Schlitz sind 7 Kabel verlegt, wie muss man die befestigen?
Mgelschellen- ist wenig Platz.
Mit Gips- aber welche ?
Oder noch mit andere art?
waldy


----------

